
Aurous: BitTorrent-Powered Music Player - MrJagil
https://aurous.me/
======
parennoob
I wish these next-gen website designs didn't have to completely sacrifice
actual information.

What does the "BitTorrent-powered" tagline mean? Does your app stream music?
Does it allow local collections to be streamed elsewhere? Is it just another
player that aggregates and plays static files? Can it record radio?

Some real information about your app would really be useful.

~~~
robinhoodexe
Agreed. It looks pretty good, but is it like popcorn time, but for music? The
title raises more questions than it answers.

------
screaminghawk
So what's actually torrented? From the blog[0] it looks like only some API
data is torrented.

[0] - [http://blog.aurous.me/post/130222998673/how-we-
used-p2p#1302...](http://blog.aurous.me/post/130222998673/how-we-
used-p2p#130222998673)

------
icc97
It looks lovely, installed and worked pretty well at importing my 16GB local
library. It does seem like it's a very alpha stage though. I've come across
about 10 UI bugs, none of them fatal though. The most powerful bit of it - the
torrent search worked well. A search for a fairly unknown song 'White Keys
Chilly Gonzales' returned one link that played the song I expected in its
entirety. 'White Keys' brings back a list of 'Another Way To Die' by Jack
White and Alicia Keys which seems a reasonably expected result.

------
victorbojica
I really like the app as a whole. I know it's an alpha, but it's sluggish as
hell. Also i've peeked through the frontend repo and i've seen them using
jQuery; would't it be better going vanilla? ( or maybe using coffe for
speeding up the whole process?) I genuinely like the feel. Waiting for more !

~~~
grrowl
If they control the browser chrome (UIWebView, Chromium, or whatever)— YES.
jQuery is mostly for cross-compatibility these days, if you're on an evergreen
platform there are many simpler and more performant libraries, or just write
plain Javascript.

------
unicornporn
From the screenshots, it looks like a lovely music player. I've been searching
for one for quite some time for OS X. I sincerely hate iTunes and Songbird is
goners. Vox went bad after a gigantic UI overhaul. Right now I'm using a two
year old nightly of Cog because it's the closest I get to an OK player.

However... I can't start Aurous. I get: "The application "aurous-0.1.1-osx-
installer.app" can't be opened."

~~~
andrewmd5
I will do away with the installer and just make it a tarball for now until we
can build a dmg

~~~
unicornporn
Thanks! Is it correct that JDK from
[http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/inde...](http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html)
should be needed for running it?

------
MrJagil
Andrew Sampson[0] is also the creator of one of the more exciting torrent
sites right now, from a tech/design standpoint.[1]

[0][http://blog.andrew.im/](http://blog.andrew.im/)
[1][https://torrentfreak.com/strike-public-tracker-dht-
searches-...](https://torrentfreak.com/strike-public-tracker-dht-searches-
presented-cleanly-150321/)

------
butz
122MB music player? It better come with some music already packed in.

~~~
andrewmd5
Honestly if it wasn't for the fact I use chromium, it be a 25mb app, Spotify
has me beat by 400mb though.

------
webaholic
"make sure you run Aurous as sudo"

Tell me you were kidding, please.

